# Donor conceived half-sibs have very different views



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's an interesting article from an American newspaper about donor conceived half sisters. One won't leave a stone unturned until she finds her donor and the other has a healthy curiosity but really doesn't mind if she never finds information.
http://chronicle.augusta.com/news/health/2010-08-20/daughter-quest-find-sperm-donor

Olivia

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't speak for my daughter, but if she feels that other children concieved by the lady who donated eggs to us are siblings, then I will support her in trying to find out information. I think it's her choice. However, the wording 'biological father' 'true father' hurt me    I fell that donation is very different and that when a person donates the egg/sperm, they have no intention in being parents but helping another family be parents. When a person has a child and the child (for whatever reason) needs to be put up for adoption, that person has been a parent to that child for however long so is a 'biological parent'. I talk about EG's donor as a 'special lady', someone who's genetics will have had an influence on he, but not a mother or parent. Maybe EG will feel differently   

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

And after readiing the comments, isn't it any wonder why we worry about telling 'others' about our child's conception, they have no idea do they!   

Kay xxx


----------

